# Moving to Dubai



## Benny87 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all, bit of a double post here from the Mexico forum.

Basically I've been offered very similar positions in both Mexico and Dubai and am trying to decide which to take.
The position in Dubai would be 100% commission role with first months accomdation paid for along with work visa and health insurance. Average earning for the role I've been told is around 30-40K sterling.

I'm just looking for and pluses/minuses of Dubai. I'm 23, Irish male with no ties holding me back and am looking to decide by next week which to take.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm guessing this is financial sales here. Don't do it......

Go to Mexico.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

How's your Spanish? What's the offer like for Mexico? And why are you doing this? Is it to save money, gain experience, have fun?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

The only line of work I can think of that paid that kind of commision are in the crapper here in dubai now, so most probably not a good idea.


----------



## Benny87 (Jan 22, 2011)

My Spanish would be pretty basic but I tend to pick up languages easy enough with a bit of work.
I'm looking to gain experience more than anything as I'm just out of college and there's not a hope of work in Ireland. I'm not looking to save money as much as earn enough to live within reasonable comfort in a place I can enjoy living.
I'm big into sports of all sort and generally socialising

Edit: The position is in financial sales


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes then takes Capps advice and don't.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Then I'd suggest Mexico. Dubai is bloody expensive which is a consideration if you're going to be on commissions only.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Also Mexico is much more fun for a 23 year old in my opinion.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Do not come to dubai on commission only!!!


----------



## Benny87 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the comments so far, certainly some food for thought there. Anything else that springs to mind would be great if you get the chance


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dubai is PLENTY fun for a 23 year old.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Benny87 said:


> My Spanish would be pretty basic but I tend to pick up languages easy enough with a bit of work.
> I'm looking to gain experience more than anything as I'm just out of college and there's not a hope of work in Ireland. I'm not looking to save money as much as earn enough to live within reasonable comfort in a place I can enjoy living.
> I'm big into sports of all sort and generally socialising
> 
> Edit: The position is in financial sales


With D* V*** ? AVOID as they have a lousy reputation which is well deserved. 
The streets of Dubai are not paved with gold, especially for unqualified financial salespeople.

They want you to reocate 3,500 miles and are offering just one month's accommodation for a 100% comission paying role? They are giving you nothing. By law employers have to provide visas. AVOID.
-


----------

